# little fungi or?



## andyoconnor83 (Oct 6, 2008)

These little things are showing up in clusters on the edges of leaf litter, underside of bromeliads and wood l, what are they? They look like tiny mushrooms but I don't think that's what they are. they turn dark brown after a day and then that's it so far.


----------



## Deanmachine (Aug 22, 2018)

andyoconnor83 said:


> These little things are showing up in clusters on the edges of leaf litter, underside of bromeliads and wood l, what are they? They look like tiny mushrooms but I don't think that's what they are. they turn dark brown after a day and then that's it so far.




I’ve had similar growths, in both yellow and white. I believe they are actually a fungus, nothing to worry about


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

This is not a fungus but a slime mold. Slime molds are more closely related to things like amoebae than fungi. Slime molds live as individual amoebae until they aggregate to reproduce. The aggregate, slime stage is a web of gelatinous filaments that eventually gives way to individual spore stalks (as you see in your picture). The spore stalks then mature by drying-out - ready to scatter their powdery spores when disturbed by raindrops or wind.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This is not a fungus but a slime mold. Slime molds are more closely related to things like amoebae than fungi. Slime molds live as individual amoebae until they aggregate to reproduce. The aggregate, slime stage is a web of gelatinous filaments that eventually gives way to individual spore stalks (as you see in your picture). The spore stalks then mature by drying-out - ready to scatter their powdery spores when disturbed by raindrops or wind.


You are a wealth of knowledge kimcmich, thanks. I've never seen slime mold like that before, its pretty cool looking. Always appreciate your expert opinions. Cheers.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

The stalks are called sporocarps and the tops are:sporangium. I don't know why I love slime molds so much, but i always consider it a good sign when you see them show up in a new vivarium- it means you have an ecosystem that is attractive to life. They are going to clean stuff up for you.
Watching slime molds in time-lapse is a very educational thing, not only the movement; but the expression of intent from the simplest of organisms says a lot about life itself.
To That End, here's a playlist of entertaining slime mold videos:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3_7rWaJhhMRXZ42sNgYJv9kP_yaQhRiq


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Ravage said:


> The stalks are called sporocarps and the tops are:sporangium. I don't know why I love slime molds so much, but i always consider it a good sign when you see them show up in a new vivarium- it means you have an ecosystem that is attractive to life. They are going to clean stuff up for you.
> Watching slime molds in time-lapse is a very educational thing, not only the movement; but the expression of intent from the simplest of organisms says a lot about life itself.
> To That End, here's a playlist of entertaining slime mold videos:
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3_7rWaJhhMRXZ42sNgYJv9kP_yaQhRiq


Haven't been fortunate enough to get a slime mold in any of my vivs in the nine years I've been a dart frogger. Hopefully one day though haha.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

varanoid said:


> Haven't been fortunate enough to get a slime mold in any of my vivs in the nine years I've been a dart frogger. Hopefully one day though haha.


Must be all the fungicide floating through the air in the San Joaquin valley. I'd send you some, but i don't think it'd make it past the agricultural cops. LOL.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Must be all the fungicide floating through the air in the San Joaquin valley. I'd send you some, but i don't think it'd make it past the agricultural cops. LOL.


Haha perhaps. But I didn't get any when I lived in San Diego either. That's where I've spent the majority of my frogging years. One of these days I'm sure some will pop up when I least expect it.


----------



## andyoconnor83 (Oct 6, 2008)

didn't think it's worth a new thread, so here is an ACTUAL fungi. This mushroom sprouted, withered, and dissolved in about a 24 hour period.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

andyoconnor83 said:


> didn't think it's worth a new thread, so here is an ACTUAL fungi. This mushroom sprouted, withered, and dissolved in about a 24 hour period.


Very cool. Love when they pop up in my tanks too even if it's only for a day that I get to enjoy them.


----------

